# Onion In a Can Experiment



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I am saving all my cans to reuse as containers for my planned micro garden on my porch. I will switch to buying larger cans for different vegetables and roots.

If this is successful I will be using seeds, produce from the store to grow in the small patio garden.

All you have to do is wash the can after emptying it and drilling 6 holes in the bottom for drainage. Then fill with soil and moisten.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Container gardening is interesting. Right now I have 2 patio tomatoes, 3 bush beans, green onions, strawberries, radishes, lettuce, and chives. The only caveat is they need watered almost every day.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I need to start radishes and herbs. Watering is a problem...could set up a gravity system with a reservoir. I'll look into that next


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Less likely to get taken out by a weed eater too!!!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Several years ago I tried growing tomatoes in some 5 gallon pails I cut in half. I did get some tomatoes. But my experience showed that the plants always seem to do better in the ground. Not sure why. I've given up on tomatoes in a bucket. If you have sucess, please repost and share your sucess and secrets.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Several years ago I tried growing tomatoes in some 5 gallon pails...If you have sucess, please repost and share your sucess and secrets.


My tomatoes set fruit just 1 day later than my neighbor's, which are in the ground. Through the years I've had success with both methods, tomatoes are just so easy to grow.









The only hints I could give regarding container growing is: use a good lightweight potting soil (such as Miracle Grow), let them dry out some between watering, and fertilize every watering with a VERY dilute solution (Shultz's Liquid).

I also take just a teaspoon of garden soil and mix it into the fresh potting mix. I know some people advise against this, and it's true there are harmful nematodes and bacteria that can contaminate your containers. But there are also a lot of beneficial bacteria and fungi in the earth. It works for me.

And don't smoke near your tomatoes. The tobacco mosaic virus is hell on tomatoes.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Several years ago I tried growing tomatoes in some 5 gallon pails I cut in half. I did get some tomatoes. But my experience showed that the plants always seem to do better in the ground. Not sure why. I've given up on tomatoes in a bucket. If you have sucess, please repost and share your sucess and secrets.


My guess is the freedom for the roots to expand further in search of more nutrients, minerals and gases necessary for healthy development. I grew tomatoes in a large pot, but made the mistake of planting too many close together. The result of over crowding is resource compitetion which stunts the growth and production yields of vegetables/fruits. If you had multiple plants in the bucket then there was resource competition taking place. Other factors include having the right amount of sunlight, water, soil mixture, drainage, temperature.

So far the onion is doing well. Here's a picture from today.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> My tomatoes set fruit just 1 day later than my neighbor's, which are in the ground. Through the years I've had success with both methods, tomatoes are just so easy to grow.
> 
> View attachment 47242
> 
> ...


Had no idea about smoking tobacco near those suckers hurt them... whoops


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Chiefster23 said:


> Several years ago I tried growing tomatoes in some 5 gallon pails I cut in half. I did get some tomatoes. But my experience showed that the plants always seem to do better in the ground. Not sure why. I've given up on tomatoes in a bucket. If you have sucess, please repost and share your sucess and secrets.


Temperature.

In containers roots are exposed to higher temps and in some cases extreme fluctuation from day to night temps and that will effect plants and production.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

This size can works pretty well to start off the vegetables and worked well for the onion. IMO it would be sufficient to grow indoors with this material. However going up to family size cans is the way to go. I'll be using the family size cans once the sun is out more to really see the size differential.

Right I am growing blue corn and bok choy in the regular size aluminium cans.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Ragnarök said:


> This size can works pretty well to start off the vegetables and worked well for the onion. IMO it would be sufficient to grow indoors with this material. However going up to family size cans is the way to go. I'll be using the family size cans once the sun is out more to really see the size differential.
> 
> Right I am growing blue corn and bok choy in the regular size aluminium cans.
> 
> View attachment 62137


How did your onion in the can turn out? Would you do it again? Anything different?


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> How did your onion in the can turn out? Would you do it again? Anything different?


It went well, ya I would difinitely do it again. I would make the drainage holes slightly larger on the bottom and add a thin layer of pebbles beneath the soil. Also would use a larger aluminium can so the onion could get bigger. It grew just fine though.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

I used to have lots of garden space, but since I moved last year that is no longer the case. I have some container vegatables, and most do just fine. Lettuce and strawberies grow very well. As for tomatoes, the small cherry tomatoes grow better in containers than varieties with larger fruits. I have two tomatoes plants in containers this year, the bigger one is blooming now ( it is the end of the winter here in the south hemisphere) . During winter I left the containers in the porch, but now the frosts are gone, I moved them outside to get more sun. I use 8 liters containers for the tomatoes, but you could also use plastic bottles for planting smaller plants or spices. 
I use dilutes liquid fertilizer once a week on all the container plants I have. Prior to planting I mixed regular fertilizer with the poting soil.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Yavanna said:


> I used to have lots of garden space, but since I moved last year that is no longer the case. I have some container vegatables, and most do just fine. Lettuce and strawberies grow very well. As for tomatoes, the small cherry tomatoes grow better in containers than varieties with larger fruits. I have two tomatoes plants in containers this year, the bigger one is blooming now ( it is the end of the winter here in the south hemisphere) . During winter I left the containers in the porch, but now the frosts are gone, I moved them outside to get more sun. I use 8 liters containers for the tomatoes, but you could also use plastic bottles for planting smaller plants or spices.
> I use dilutes liquid fertilizer once a week on all the container plants I have. Prior to planting I mixed regular fertilizer with the poting soil.


It is like Russian roulette here with the frost. You are better suited to growing many types of plants. I am jealous, but I like the cold .

Right now I am growing Datil peppers and potatoes. I did an experiment with yams that was very successful actually. I planted them in only 4 inches of soil to see what would happen. I planted three from the store. The new yams grew sideways and if I would have left them another two months I would have had decent ones even in 4 inches of soil...I like to try out all and see what will do well. It is deceptive this year with all the heat. I do not think yams would grow well normally. Yet the norm may be changing...we shall see.

Plastic bottles is a good idea. Thank you for the tip. I might create some fantastic manfunction of planters this coming spring.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Oh, by the title I thought this was a new rage in the demented sex world... ouch!


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> Oh, by the title I thought this was a new rage in the demented sex world... ouch!


You like your onions canned Urinal Cake? Is that what you are trying to say? Lol


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

I decided to try some Blue Lake Bush Beans in 5 gallon buckets to try and get a late harvest in. They are doing well so far. I don't have any pics since I am at work, I'll post them after the weekend.


----------

